# Amazon Prime now in Mexico



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Just received an email from Amazon Mexico regarding Amazon Prime availability in Mexico. Cost is $499 MXN for the first year for the initial subscribers. Includes free shipping but with limitations on times depending on your location. Video availability not clearly detailed except for Amazon exclusive series. More info on the link below.

https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/prime/pipeline/landing?ie=UTF8&ref_=nav_prime_try_btn


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Just found out yesterday that Amazon Prime Mexico is a thing now. The Mexican version does offer faster shipping, within the country. However, what caught my eye was that there is free shipping from the U.S to Mexico within 6 to 9 days. I used to order item for import on rare occasion due to the cost and length of time. I would only order things that were very difficult to obtain here. I still haven't order anything since I only just signed up yesterday, but if anyone has tried it already I would love to hear out the experience.

Plus Amazon video is included for those of us that like to binge on shows and movies. The selection is not nearly as vast as the one back in the U.S. but the annual subscription is a lot less then in the states. I don't work for Amazon and I haven't received received a nickle from them. Just letting you guys know that this is out there for us now.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Moderator's Note:

Another member posted about this a few days ago and I deleted it because it seemed to violate the rules on advertising. However, it is now apparent that this is of sufficiently general interest that I will make an exception and allow it.


----------



## esga (Feb 9, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Moderator's Note:
> 
> Another member posted about this a few days ago and I deleted it because it seemed to violate the rules on advertising. However, it is now apparent that this is of sufficiently general interest that I will make an exception and allow it.


Thank you for allowing this. I am still just thinking about moving, and access to Amazon is a big thing for me - it's how I do almost all my shopping for specialized items now.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Free shipping is good but don't count on dodging the tax that Mexico will apply to any goods purchased from the U.S.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

The prices on imported items are ridiculous! Extremely expensive. Do those prices include IVA, etc. ?


----------

